# Lake Logan 5/6/10



## JEREMY KRANER (Sep 22, 2007)

went to lake logan on thursday morning. we got the boat in around 0730 and used some artificial baits. no luck with them. we then got some nightcrawlers and tipped eerie dearies with them and it was on. we caught about 15-20 saugeye. 1 bass, 1 catfish, 1 yellow perch. caught 2 yellow perch on just nightcrawler alone and 2 blugill. one saugeye was 21 3/4 inches. first saugeye of the year. then 12-14 inchers. couple years from now it's going to be a good lake for them saugeye. i'll get the picture of the saugeye on the site as soon as i figure out how to get it from the camera to computer. was wondering what is the smallest size to keep saugeye and not feeling bad about taking them. the big one is in the freezer along with 3 14 inchers. is that too small to keep or ok.


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Glad to see someone has some luck there. Anything over 15" is what most consider keepers. 
Fished lake logan from 5:00pm till dark, just some small crappie..
Nice job


----------



## Bassapprentice (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a heck of a haul. I've never been the Lake Logan. Is there any good bass fishing from shore there?


----------



## JEREMY KRANER (Sep 22, 2007)

shore fishing wouldn't be very good there i don't think. i was there years ago and fished from the bank but can't remember. nowadays i pretty much use the boat wherever i go


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Bank fishing is very tough there for bass - however - there are some big bass in there. Friend of mine caught this one about 2 weeks ago out of there:


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone been out there lately for Saugeyes?

Debating trying to catch my first Saugeye from my Yak.


----------

